# What are the best selling items at a craft fair?



## Bearpaw (Mar 19, 2008)

My grandson goes to a very nice private school that has a "craft fair" in late Nov. or early Dec. for people to pick up unusual Christmas gifts.

I make a good Andy style box, wine tilts, and to try my first cutting board next week. I am able to do inlay in the tilts and boxes. Take a look at my project page to see some of the items I have made.

This is a one day sale, but I would like to have some other ideas for items to make. I am able to make most any thing that do not involve a wood lathe. I have a friend that turns pens that I will take to sell for him.

So give me some ideas.

Thanks for the help.

Bearpaw


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

Really depends. Have a variety of items and prices. Do not know about your area but $40 might be a celing price. Toys might be good, Christmas ornaments (check some of my posts),little gift items (key chain tags). Think of the people who might attend but still it is a guess, in my opinion. I am getting ready for several big fall craft shows and I am making everything I can - in hopes.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I saw some penny hockey games in the project section and thought those would be a good item to sell.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67379


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I would say items in the $10-$20 range- otherwise it has to be spectacular to get more for it at a craft fair. I saw one guy selling pens for $15- he was giving them away, but selling them like crazy. Useful Items sell good- spoons refrigerator magnets, cutting boards that are nice but not real involved and seasonal things at Christmas time.


----------

